# VPN OK from IOS, but not from Mac?



## kirkhayes (Aug 15, 2017)

OK, so I have been trying to setup my Windows computer at home so I can run around with my ios devices and my macbook while i travel.

I created a vpn L2tp on my Synology Nas and I was completely succesfull connecting to my windows computer (running tightvnc) via VPN and RealVnc Viewer from my iphone.

So next I decided to setup the VPN from my macbook. This was also succesful and I can connect to my home network from the mac.

However, when I launch RealVNC on my Mac and try to connect to the Laptop ...same exact configuration as from the iphone....it won't connect. 

It will give me an error stating that perhaps the computer is not configured for remotedesktop connections, etc... But here's the kicker, I can remote to it from local network, just not VPN.

Iphone can connect local and vpn with realvnc
Macbook can connect local, but can not connect via VPN with realvnc

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Kirk


----------



## Markhascole (Mar 22, 2017)

I think it's a problem of your VPN.
You have to use any fast VPN like Express to sort out this issue.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

REAL VNC is one of the fastest VPN programs for home users and companies as well. 
Here is a check list of things to make sure you get a good connection: https://www.howtogeek.com/214220/HOW-TO-ACCESS-YOUR-MACS-SCREEN-FROM-WINDOWS-AND-VICE-VERSA/


----------

